# Desert Hairy Scorpion



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 2, 2011)

I was cleaning the sand in my scorpion enclosure today and he was getting a little pissed off with me. I thought it would be a good oppertunity to take some pictures.

This is now the only arachnid in my collection.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 2, 2011)

That tail is scary..


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 2, 2011)

Waaaaay scary!! He does look a tad ticked off!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice pose you captured there. I recently added two African Emperors to my collection after a recent music video. They don't usually look that pi$*y.


----------



## October (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh man, I've squished so many of those it's not even funny. One of the very few critters I have no remorse squashing. That sting is not something I recommend. LOL


----------



## mctlong (Jul 3, 2011)

October said:


> Oh man, I've squished so many of those it's not even funny. One of the very few critters I have no remorse squashing. That sting is not something I recommend. LOL



LOL! I was thinking the same thing! I'm an animal lover - yet I have no love for these guys. Is it WC? I didn't know people kept them as pets.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 3, 2011)

What you guys have to native fauna we have in the pet trade here in Canada, lol. I think it's a cool little pet. I have it mainly for all the "bugs" I find around the house and in the yard. I wouldn't be caught holding this thing as I would not want too feel the wrath of that tail lol. I used to have emperior also but I did not have much luck with them nor did I find them as fascinating.


----------



## Zouave (Jul 3, 2011)

Very Cool! 

Quick story:

My Aunt who had moved to Ariz. years ago was cleaning her new house when she saw a "bug" on the floor and grabbed a tissue to keep her hand clean as she gave it the squash. Well she screamed when it "bit her" and called for my Uncle. He came over, took one look and called poison control. Many qualifying questions later they asked if there was any numbness in her hand. She said yes. How far up your arm does the numbness go? She said, my elbow. They told her that if it got to her shoulder to go to the hospital and then hung up. 

Needless to say she did not sleep that night and by morning the numbness had gone. hew:


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 3, 2011)

Zouave said:


> Very Cool!
> 
> Quick story:
> 
> ...



Oh my! I think I would have gone to the hospital regardless of where the numbung traveled, lol! Growing up on the East Coast and now living in the wild wild west of Southern AZ I have a little overly cautious with Scorpian stings


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2011)

I did a "Ripley's, Beleive it or Not..." show once and a couple of kids put over 30 of those in their mouths. You could see them wince every time they got stung. They said they were desert hairy's, but I think they were bark scorpions. They both went to the hospital. It was a bad deal.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 4, 2011)

Luckily I won't have to worry. I have him in a 20 gallon tank that's tall so he can't climb out. I also don't remove him for cleaning so no risk of getting stung! Haha.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 4, 2011)

When I was in the army, we were in a area with a lot of tiny scorpions (under an inch) got stung a few times and it wasn't pleasant. Not as bad as the giant centipedes, though.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Fernando (Jul 11, 2011)

craaaazy scary!


----------

